# NEW AT this need some help!!



## big tater (May 29, 2015)

I have a LOT of deer meet that im going to make into sausage of various kinds, (summer sausage, and hot sticks)

I just did my first small batch to check out my smoker. 

Went pretty good, but i would like to take same recipe and try cold smoking. and this is what i understand so far.

10 pounds worth, Prep t he meat same way as before:

1) course ground meat, mix spices in 1 cup water (water was a rough guess) mix in really good.

2) run through grinder twice with the fine plate.

3) mix in 1.5 cups high temp cheese, 1 cup chopped jalapenos, mix real good

4) stuff in fibrous casings, put in fridge over night.

 cold smoking:

get a good fire going in hot box, open my dampeners to where its 130 in the smoker (NO SMOKE)

until the internal temp gets to 80-90 degrees to dry out the casings and draw out the moisture.

Then put my wood in to get smoke going, keep temp under 150 (just guessing)

let smoke for 12 hours.

after 12 hours take sausage in my well vented basement, hang and let cure for roughly 1 to 1.5 months to cure / bloom. (letting the cure do all the work for me)

ok is this correct and / or am i missing something.

PLEASE let me know.

my first (TEST batch) i did the same set up , BUT after i got the internal temp to 80-90 degrees i cranked the temp to the 190 degree range until my internal temp got to 160, pulled them off let set in ice bath for 15 min. then hung in the basement for 10 days.

Turned out good but i would like a little more smokey, i think the processor i used to go to does cold smoking from what i have been told.


----------



## pineywoods (May 31, 2015)

First question is are you adding cure?


----------



## big tater (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes.. when i go to get the spices for my sausage (summer sausage and / or hot stick) they mix it together they add the cure in with the spice.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 1, 2015)

I course grind once and fine ground only once

The hours you smoke is more a matter of how much smoke you want the final internal temp needs to be 152 then an ice bath to keep it from going any higher.

It won't take 1-1.5 months for it to bloom it will bloom in hours not days or months

You want to bump smoker temps up if your smoker is at 150 it'll be hard to get the sausage to 152. I usually start out around 100 for an hour or so without smoke to dry then bump it about 20 degrees every couple hours till I get the smoker to 180 and don't go any higher


----------

